

R vs Python - jmduke
http://www.theswarmlab.com/r-vs-python-round-1/

======
chiachun
This is an interesting project. The same problem also came into my mind
recently. I am very happy to see the results and further challenges.

Another thing may be that Python is targeted to more general purposes.

------
hudibras
Round 2 is up now.

[http://www.theswarmlab.com/r-vs-python-
round-2/](http://www.theswarmlab.com/r-vs-python-round-2/)

